
Productivize – Issue #3 - sharath39
Hey there readers! Happy Monday and welcome to the third issue of Productivize. It’s been two weeks since I launched this newsletter and as a newbie, I’m learning a ton in how to give you the best possible reading experience while providing value at the same time. I’m really happy to tell you that Productivize now has 88 subscribers growing from 58 and counting towards 100. Thanks for that.<p>Check the issue here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;productivize.substack.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;productivize-issue-3<p>If you are like me who has a product mindset or know someone who loves all things product you will love this newsletter. Here&#x27;s the link to subscribe: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;productivize.substack.com<p>Thanks for reading!
======
methusala8
This is Ask HN. You should be posting this in Show HN.

~~~
sharath39
Thanks for pointing me to the right path. Do you know how to post in Show HN
instead of Ask HN?

